# OE Pharos Pharos + VDD mods landed UK cost



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what the landed UK cost of a VDD Pharos is, and also what specifically the VDD mods do.

Ta.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I cannot tell you the UK landed price.

However, there is quite a list of mods available. To get the full list have a look on the Home Barista site. The most major mod removes the plastic funnel and replaces it with a stainless steel removable receptacle. This involves new plates on the bottom and middle, a new bottom bearing and cutting the shaft. There are also metal replacements for the plastic spacers and a superior adjustment device plus scale ring. Another worthwhile mod is a thrust bearing at the top. IIRC there is also a longer crank available, although mine does not have this.

The mods make it far more robust in terms of keeping in alignment. (Although if you follow the latest OE video the recommended assembly method has changed and I found that stays in alignment a lot better than the other methods. The receptacle and bearing mods make it much simpler to remove the ground coffee and reduce retention to almost zero.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Very helpful, thanks.

Did you buy yours new? With the mods you have how much did it cost if so?

For just the grinder with VAT the import calculator says it is about £280 for the Pharos alone.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Sorry, no, I bought mine from somebody on here at a bargain price. There is a new version of the Pharos made offshore somewhere which has some of the improvements and can be had in the UK for £250 but, and it's a big but, it still doesn't have the removable receptacle.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I've got the new one and I really wish it had a removable receptacle.

Mine ranges from getting all but a tenth of a gram out with nothing more than a few rolls , taps and shakes, to retaining a full gram no matter how much I slap, bang, roll and shake the bloody thing. There just doesn't seem to be any reason for this either. Same beans, same room temp, same grind setting, totally different results.

I don't want to put you off because the results are very good, it's just it can be so temperamental.

I think if you go for a new one and would like all the mods it might be an idea to check they are all compatible. The way I set the grind with mine is totally different from older models for example.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks CWK, will keep that in mind


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Coffeehit appear to have them in stock.

http://coffeehit.co.uk/pharos-manual-coffee-grinder


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

NickR said:


> Coffeehit appear to have them in stock.
> 
> http://coffeehit.co.uk/pharos-manual-coffee-grinder


This is a non-modded standard version...


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

NickR said:


> Yes


Just wanted to make sure you knew it wasn't a modded one. No worries.

Moving on now!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Can you actually still buy the VDD mods? Just realised his HB user account has been deleted.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I thought I heard he wasn't doing them anymore (that was a few months ago) but I think it was from a thread here that I couldn't find from a little search now.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Actually doesn't matter, just found the F/S thread that Rob bought the grinder from where he lists the costs of the VoodooDaddy parts, so if he was doing them (which it looks like he may not be) they would likely be as follows before shipping and taxes:

Acrylic scale $15

Drilled and tapped stainless thumb nut with nylon tipped setscrews $16

Roller bearing set $6

Stainless pointer $5

Ground catcher mod $130

Alum bolt covers set (61&62mm) $50

So about $470 all told, so could probably assume a UK landed costs (again, if VDD was doing the mods still) of about £450.


----------

